# (AR) Boykin Spaniel Stud "GPR's Sherriff of Hazzard Co."



## GPR (Apr 17, 2009)

HRCH GPR’s Sherriff of Hazzard Co.

Available at STUD 

Roscoe is a HRCH and has his SH title in AKC. He hunts with his owner during duck season and has picked up probably 6 to 7 hundred ducks and geese in three seasons of hunting not to mention around a hundred pheasants in two trips to SD. He loves to train and loves the water. Has a big water entry and always attracts a crowd to watch at each hunt test he attends.

BSR # 026558
AKC # SR74324801
UKC # R 229-601
CHIC # 101962
Cardiac Normal BY-CA678/24M/S-VPI
Hips Good BY-2002G25M-VPI
Patella Normal-Practitioner BY-PA232/46M/P-VPI
Eyes Normai BY-EYE213/51M-VPI
CEA Normal BY-CEA21/47M-VPI
EIC CLEAR BY-EIC104/38M-VPI
DM Clear

Please contact Matt Emerson at 870-329-2178 or Scott Nipps at 501-920-0775 for more information


----------

